# COD4 Ping



## Shanksy (Nov 28, 2007)

hi guys, im having a problem with my pings in game on call of duty 4. Whenever im searching for games or refreshing my favourites list my ping is fine but once im in game it shoots up by 50-150 so if i join a game thats say 40 i hit 90-100 in game, or if server is saying 120 it'l go up to 220-260. Anyone know why?? Thanks


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

it could be alot of things really.viruses,and spyware do ya have any?it could be your internet connection.also it could be the distance of the server from you.have you reset your modem,and/or router?be sure to clear your internet cache with a disk cleanup.


----------



## Shanksy (Nov 28, 2007)

no spyware or viruses, internet connection is supposed to prioritise gaming server is in america im in britain but its a clan server and i never had this prob with cod2, router has recently been recent and i keep my computer clean with regular disk cleanups. Im on a wireless conection.


----------



## MPod (Oct 28, 2007)

Can you try it with a wired connection so we can rule out any interference with the wireless connection.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

MPod said:


> Can you try it with a wired connection so we can rule out any interference with the wireless connection.



good call mpod i to think he should try a cable.


----------



## Shanksy (Nov 28, 2007)

i cud try but it wud be arkward due to where my phone box is (in kitchen) but ill give it a go over weekend

thanks


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

ok be sure to post back if this helps,or not.ive had problems off,and on with wireless.so i just ran me a cable due to the fact many things can interfere with wireless.


----------

